# How does sexual intercource effect IBS?



## Redmother (Jun 27, 2003)

My husband and I have a great sex life and the during is wonderful. Unfortunately the next couple of days my worst IBS symtoms flare-up. Lower back pain and abdominal discomfort. Is this a problem for anyone else?


----------



## cdix01 (Jun 26, 2003)

I have similar problems. Mine usually happens over a two week period. I'll start becoming constipated and then I'll have the D. It's the same every time so I know it is connected. I always wondered if it's because your body gets so worked up during sex and then the final release, if it just has similar affects as if you were nervous or stressed over something. I don't know. I just know it drives me crazy!


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

I heard that one of the symptoms of IBS is low sex drive and/or pain with intercourse. I've got low sex drive but think it's also menopausal?


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

When my IBS is acting up is get away don't touch me i am in too much pain. denise


----------



## tamaleea (Jul 7, 2003)

If annyone is on anti-anxiety meds for Ibs, this is most likely the cause of the low sex drive, unless your having a bout. Xanax and Ativan (ex.) have side effects of low sex drive. Tammy


----------



## FuzzyWuzzyBooBoo (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm only 20 with no sex drive. My boyfriend is very understanding but these last few years I never want sex. I mean I do but I have no sex drive and I fear the pain and cramps. Anyone know how to fix me?


----------



## Debbie555 (Oct 9, 2002)

I have the same problems of pain during sexual intercourse. I always as well does IBS cause pain during sex? I hope someone can help us out.


----------



## mandsu815 (Aug 6, 2003)

I am also 21 with a very low sex drive. I've been with my boyfriend for 6 years and he is also very understanding. But I wish I wanted to have sex. It's very frustrating.


----------



## mysti (Jul 30, 2002)

Eeek, my question is, (Is it NOT a problem for anyone else?) My IBS always drained everything thing out of me, I was always too out of energy for sex.


----------



## tamaleea (Jul 7, 2003)

All you girls are probably on anxiety meds, yes? Like I stated, that is the cause of the low sex drive, try a vitamin for hightening the sex drive to counter it, like they add. on TV. They even have that stuff at the health food stores now.


----------



## Kipps (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm 21 and also have low sex drive. I'm not on anit-anxiety meds and was wondering what the cause could be. It hurts everytime I have sex so I think that could have something to do with it. I've been to a gyno who told me that I had cronic yeast and gave me 4 weeks of diflucan. I'm just about done that and still no relief, any help?


----------



## ruby333 (Aug 10, 2003)

I think that some of the pain that follows intercourse has to do with the way our bodies "bear down" during it, creating a lot of extra pressure. Anti-depressants and anti-anxiety meds can definitely lower your sex drive, too, but worrying about putting too much pressure on your stomach/bowels and ending up with an attack probably has something to do with it, too.


----------

